# Help for speaker upgrade. Please.



## saucemstr (Nov 20, 2011)

I just purchased a new Onkyo 809 receiver with the intention of using some old speakers I had from a previous set-up. The plan was to use this for a while and then upgrade my speakers to a higher quality system. On setting up, Audyssey MultEQ was failing to recognize my center channel. Through inquiry and testing, there is clearly something wrong with the speaker, even though it is putting out sound. I bought a cheap Pioneer center to make sure the receiver works, and all is well. My questions are basically, what is my best upgrade path, is the center worth repairing (I plan on returning the Pioneer regardless), should I try to keep some of my current equipment or just put them on craislist or ebay? 
My current speakers are:
Fronts: Bose 301 series IV bookshelf speakers
Center: Cerwin Vega Re-6c (75 dollars min for the repair, and he hasn't even seen it, so it could be more)
Rears: KLH 900B 3-way bookshelf speakers
Sub: Cerwin Vega LW-12 powered subwoofer
Room: 13ft across, 14ft deep
75% movies 25% Music

I heard some Klipsch Reference floor-standing speakers recently (their smallest) and thought they sounded great, though at 600 for the pair, maybe you know of better bargains?
I saw that NewEgg had Polk Monitor 50 floorstanding for $99 each right now. Would these be a good choice, or should I really hold out for something better?
I'm sure my wife would like some smaller speakers (especially in the surround) but i'm not going to do that at the sacrifice of good sound.
Also, would going to 7.1 over 5.1 give a more in-depth surround experience?
I was planning on spending between 500-1000 but can possibly stretch out more over time if it is well worth it. 
My appologies if this is rambling, but I have a lot of questions, and you all seem to really know your stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Arx speakers from The Audio Insider. You could easily get a pair of Arx A3 towers, A2 center and A1 bookshelfs for under $1000. Planar ribbon tweeters that are smooth but still detailed. 5.25" XBL 2 woofers that high hard and have great bass. Could also save some and go with A2 LCRs across the front instead of the towers.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I've just replaced my front three with Ascend CMT-340se speakers and associated stands. They are within your $ limits and I am very impressed with them. My sub has died and the speakers still put out great low frequency. I have noticed that I can now understand low-level TV dialogue that was mush before.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

saucemstr said:


> I just purchased a new Onkyo 809 receiver with the intention of using some old speakers I had from a previous set-up. The plan was to use this for a while and then upgrade my speakers to a higher quality system. On setting up, Audyssey MultEQ was failing to recognize my center channel. Through inquiry and testing, there is clearly something wrong with the speaker, even though it is putting out sound. I bought a cheap Pioneer center to make sure the receiver works, and all is well. My questions are basically, what is my best upgrade path, is the center worth repairing (I plan on returning the Pioneer regardless), should I try to keep some of my current equipment or just put them on craislist or ebay?
> My current speakers are:
> Fronts: Bose 301 series IV bookshelf speakers
> Center: Cerwin Vega Re-6c (75 dollars min for the repair, and he hasn't even seen it, so it could be more)
> ...


I'm personally a big fan of the Klipsch reference line. I think they sound great. It seems that everyone here has differing opinions on speakers. I guess there are just a lot of good speakers out there. It's really up to you and what sounds good to your ears.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You're going to love your 809 by the way


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Boston VS 260 and 325C will make, a big time change for you.
http://search.vanns.com/sitesearch/search?q=boston+vs


----------

